# you opinions about the attached short runner intake for vr6 12v



## 94Vrt (Apr 25, 2009)

*your opinions about the attached short runner intake for vr6 12v*

some friend sent me this sri from some supplier he was contacted him.
what do you think about it? as you see it's for vr6 12v.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: your opinions about the attached short runner intake for vr6 12v (94Vrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94Vrt* »_
what do you think about it? 


I think it depends on what your purpose for the short runner intake manifold is. If your intention is to remove the factory intake manifold in order to fit a large turbo and the price is good, go for it. If you are looking for a performance benefit from a new intake manifold, that probably won't be the best design.
Here is a link to a thread with multiple pages about vr6 intake manifold design. I've been planning a back to back test between two different styles of intake manifolds, so hopefully I will have some results from that soon.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4176187


----------



## 94Vrt (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: your opinions about the attached short runner intake for vr6 12v (94Vrt)*

is it good for 450whp to be used with gt35r?
aleady have t3/4e 0.63 a/r wanna upgrade to gt35 (1.06) or gt4088r.
the price is 270 Euro shipped.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: your opinions about the attached short runner intake for vr6 12v (94Vrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94Vrt* »_is it good for 450whp to be used with gt35r?
aleady have t3/4e 0.63 a/r wanna upgrade to gt35 (1.06) or gt4088r.
the price is 270 Euro shipped.

why would you use a 700+HP turbo to make 450?
the manifold's runners are too short, and it's plenum volume is too small. it'll create a laggier setup, that doesnt make as much mid range tq as it should. but in a FWD car, thats not always a bad thing.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

The outlets on the intake don't appear to have swaged ends. I don't like that. Hoses can pop off quite easily.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: your opinions about the attached short runner intake for vr6 12v (TBT-Syncro)*

note how the synchro wants torque @ 3500








that SRI "looks" very similar performance wise to many others
i don't know what all is available to you, but the price seems great for a cheap SRI


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: your opinions about the attached short runner intake for vr6 12v (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
the manifold's runners are too short, and it's plenum volume is too small.

man speaks the truth


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

those type of sri's make me laugh.
They are strickly show piece wen made a designed like that to me,cause thats how ****ing useless it is.


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: your opinions about the attached short runner intake for vr6 12v (94Vrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94Vrt* »_some friend sent me this sri from some supplier he was contacted him.
what do you think about it? as you see it's for vr6 12v.


























Hi 94VRT.
I think this manifold is from Germany?
I have used this manifold on a 1992 MK3 VR6 with over 200.000 miles on the car/engine. New rod bearings/ATP manifold/GT3582 1.06 A/R, intake like on picture, 2mm steel compression steel plate and two head gaskets, and a lot of other parts








Here you have the dyno results with 24psi of boost!


----------

